
The world’s most boring journal: why it’s good for science - MaysonL
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/ezra-klein/post/the-worlds-most-boring-journal--and-why-its-good-for-science/2012/03/01/gIQAwZf4kR_blog.html?wprss=linkset
======
jdale27
This is not a new idea. The Journal of Articles in Support of the Null
Hypothesis (<http://www.jasnh.com/>) has been around for a while. Nice to see
it gaining momentum, though.

